# OCD



## PeterHarris (4/12/14)

let see who can get @Rob Fisher 's OCD meter off the charts....

i'll start...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Ollie (4/12/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Kill me now! @PeterHarris this could very easily cause some financial hardship on your part!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RATZ (4/12/14)

can't even hide in the bathroom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

This is not funny at all...


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

You are all cruising for a bruising... or at least a large fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/14)

This is so funny and creative.....go for it.


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)

Okay i've got a couple for you Oom Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam (4/12/14)

This just spoilt my day


----------



## Genosmate (5/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RATZ (5/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 16745


Bahahahaa, I actually right click ->copy dozens of times a day because of this.


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/14)

@Rob Fisher 

Look I took my Pills

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Look I took my Pills



OMG!


----------



## Rellik (9/12/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Rellik said:


> View attachment 17059



how do you guys live with yourselves?
im starting a list


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

You guys are killing me... and I hope you all realise that when it comes times to fine you all for other infractions that no mercy will be shown...


----------



## Genosmate (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You guys are killing me... and I hope you all realise that when it comes times to fine you all for other infractions that no mercy will be shown...
> View attachment 17074


Hi Rob
Why not have a lollipop and chill

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rellik (9/12/14)

I think @Rob Fisher and @Marzuq needs a list like this:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (9/12/14)

Is it really that hard to keep things organised and symmetrical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (9/12/14)

Lol this thread should be officially named "OCD HELL"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Rellik said:


> I think @Rob Fisher and @Marzuq needs a list like this:
> 
> View attachment 17077


@Rellik you just made top of the list mate.


----------



## Rellik (9/12/14)

PeterHarris said:


> let see who can get @Rob Fisher 's OCD meter off the charts....
> 
> i'll start...





Marzuq said:


> @Rellik you just made top of the list mate.



1 Down, 1 to go

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Matt (9/12/14)

This is a hard decision what to do now?????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Matt (9/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (9/12/14)

Im just gonna leave this here mkay :-SS 






Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/12/14)

Nothing beats kicking back, watching a good series 




while snacking on some chippies

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

I really don't know why I keep coming back to this thread

@Kuhlkatz that open chips packet is the limit. Drives me insane

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (10/12/14)

Do people not read the label before opening a packet to see which side is up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/18)

The overhang isn't too bad...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The overhang isn't too bad...
> View attachment 133655
> View attachment 133656


What overhang? I dont see anything?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (30/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The overhang isn't too bad...
> View attachment 133655
> View attachment 133656


How do I unsee this?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

Raindance said:


> How do I unsee this?
> 
> Regards


Lol ditto!

Good Lords, no, just no!!!


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

Matt said:


>


Something is very wrong with this house...


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

RATZ said:


> can't even hide in the bathroom
> View attachment 16686



@RATZ better not ... someone might just shoot you through the toilet door and then claim self-defence.


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)




----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The overhang isn't too bad...
> View attachment 133655
> View attachment 133656





A beauty ring will not work - get an ugly ring 

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

